# Quality of Gaggia parts...



## Lewis. (Sep 8, 2014)

I have a Gaggia classic and de scale it and have had it apart on many occasions. I recently bought a new shower screen retainer (the alloy part that bolts to the underside with 2 x socket cap Allen bolts) as mine is a bit haggard from years of use. I am slightly concerned with several things which relate to health on long term use of these machines. I drink a coffee at least every day, so my consumption is fairly high. This part is made of alloy, now we all (or should all) know about the negative effects of using various cookware/products that aren't made of a 'healthier' material such as stainless steel. My new part came in a bag and on removal there is a lot of metal residue and grey residue coming from it. I would obviously wash it well before fitting, but it does make me think why the hell they don't make the internal parts from a healthier material. I believe it's a genuine part I purchased it from Mrbean2cup but the quality is a little poor and I am really not convinced with using it to run water through which I then drink!

What are your thoughts on this guys? I am sure a lot of coffee machines have similar metals inside them. When we all start dying like flies in the next ten years or getting dementia, it will be clear why!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Lewis. said:


> What are your thoughts on this guys? I am sure a lot of coffee machines have similar metals inside them. When we all start dying like flies in the next ten years or getting dementia, it will be clear why!


These machines are built to a price point...besides if you're worst fears are realised, you will be able to apply for a job at the Gaggia Development department.


----------



## Lewis. (Sep 8, 2014)

Built to a price point shouldn't translate to being hazardous to ones health that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

If you drink two doubles a day, thats about 120ml from the boiler. If you flush a little before pulling the shot, the new water in the boiler will not have a long contact time and if you have a little scale in the boiler it insulates the water from the Aluminium.

At that rate you're not going to ingest much Alumiium.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Send the part back its defective


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

This was one reason why there was a group buy on brass dispersion plates. The group buy didn't go ahead but if you can find the thread, towards the end there was a post from someone who found an alternative supplier of brass plates at a similar price (around 20 quid).

As has been said though, go easy on the descaling and you won't be ingesting much Al. The Classic boiler is very small so most of the water will have hardly spent any time in contact with the metal. I can't see much leaching out of a dispersion plate as the coffee passes through. Back flushing with detergent also causes discolouration to the dispersion block.


----------



## Lewis. (Sep 8, 2014)

Have this part a wash and a bit of a scrub but when it's dries with a towel it literally turns it grey that can't be good!!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> This was one reason why there was a group buy on brass dispersion plates. The group buy didn't go ahead but if you can find the thread, towards the end there was a post from someone who found an alternative supplier of brass plates at a similar price (around 20 quid).
> 
> As has been said though, go easy on the descaling and you won't be ingesting much Al. The Classic boiler is very small so most of the water will have hardly spent any time in contact with the metal. I can't see much leaching out of a dispersion plate as the coffee passes through. Back flushing with detergent also causes discolouration to the dispersion block.


You will have spotted that there is a new group buy for the brass plate and on the other thread that hotmetal references there was discussion about the safety of the brass plate itself (it is). There is the other question about the water that you are using, especially if you are in a hard water area. There's lots on the forum about water.


----------



## Lewis. (Sep 8, 2014)

I filter all the water I use. The issue is this alloy plate is soft and shit. You rub it and it rubs metal onto the cloth you are running it with. Brass can't be much better right?? Stainless would surely be best b


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Lewis. said:


> I filter all the water I use. The issue is this alloy plate is soft and shit. You rub it and it rubs metal onto the cloth you are running it with. Brass can't be much better right?? Stainless would surely be best b


The brass one is significantly better and is definitely worth the money if you plan on sticking with the Classic.

My original shower plate holder began to perish after a few weekly routines of Cafiza back-flushing, it's a genuine piece of rubbish!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

I would not worry too much. All products of this nature have to conform to EEC legislation & ROHS. The part may look mankey but I wont kill you (I hope!)

https://www.gov.uk/rohs-compliance-and-guidance


----------

